# The TiVo Man, aka TiVo's logo



## jkalnin (Jan 8, 2003)

I love the TiVo man (he is a male, right?). It strikes me as a bit odd that the logo is based on an old CRT television, which was probably the main type sold back when TiVo began. Now more sets are in high-def and so is the TiVo, so it's time for a TiVo man HD upgrade:










He looks weird in 16:9 format, like he's been sitting on the couch getting fat from watching too much TV! hahahaha. I know, he's a little too curvy, but that was for style over realism.


----------



## Joe01880 (Feb 8, 2009)

WoW, and i thought i was bored!


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Looks like an orangutan.










The TiVo Guy also has rabbit ears, which haven't really been standard since well before the first TiVo came out. I'd say he's based on an archetypal, iconic "TV" that's actually more recognizable as a TV than a realistic modern version would be. A modern TV just looks like a flat rectangle.... it may never be an iconic image.


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

In all seriousness - if the tivo logo on Tivo Central has gotten fat, something's not configured right. They deliberately updated those images so that he renders properly in 16:9 on the main menu.

The bootup images, several other apps and panels, much of the text layout, etc... didn't get the same makeover. So he's still fat here and there. But if the main guy in the upper left hand corner is looking a bit portly, chances are you didn't tell the unit you're tv is 16:9, have it locked in a 4:3 output resolution, or some similar mismatch.

-Ken


----------



## drewman (Apr 16, 2000)

kdmorse said:


> In all seriousness - if the tivo logo on Tivo Central has gotten fat, something's not configured right. They deliberately updated those images so that he renders properly in 16:9 on the main menu.


I think you need to re-read the OP and see that he made the logo that way.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I wonder how many archaic icons are around. Microsoft programs use a little icon for a floppy disc for saving files. When will some kid wonder what that symbol is based on?


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

drewman said:


> I think you need to re-read the OP and see that he made the logo that way.


Rereading, it could go either way. 

I thought he was making a funny fat Tivo Man to mock the way his Tivo Man looks fatter on his HDTV.

-Ken


----------



## jkalnin (Jan 8, 2003)

Nah, i was just joking that he needed an HD update. He looks fine on my HDTV. Good point about old iconic images - whats a floppy? haha


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

sieglinde said:


> I wonder how many archaic icons are around. Microsoft programs use a little icon for a floppy disc for saving files. When will some kid wonder what that symbol is based on?


my 14 year old has never used a floppy, has no idea just how cool a 4 gig thumb drive really is.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

ZeoTiVo said:


> my 14 year old has never used a floppy, has no idea just how cool a 4 gig thumb drive really is.


You want to blow his (and your) mind? Find an 8" floppy that's really why they're called floppy. I think I found one at the office and may have it stashed. THOSE THINGS ARE HUGE! 

For that matter, VHS tapes look HUGE, too.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

I'm thinking TiVo man needs to update those ears, too. Ain't nobody gonna know what rabbit ears are anymore.

A dish and a piece of fiber or coax?


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Reminds me of Quagmire on Family Guy. Giggity!


----------



## Mars Rocket (Mar 24, 2000)

sieglinde said:


> I wonder how many archaic icons are around. Microsoft programs use a little icon for a floppy disc for saving files. When will some kid wonder what that symbol is based on?


It's already happened.


----------



## jkalnin (Jan 8, 2003)

I'd have to disagree on the rabbit ears. Now that OTA HD is popular, lots of folks are using those rabbit ears again!

Since we are laughing at our kids, mine think that their favorite shows are always on any TV whenever they want thanks to TiVo. When we go to other houses without a DVR it blows their mind that they can't just watch their favorite shows. My 4 year old just discovered commercials and had no idea what they were (growing up on TiVo+PBS). hahahaha


----------



## alansh (Jan 3, 2003)

He's officially just the "TiVo® logo". It's no longer on the website (archived copy) but their old style guide used to have some interesting rules:


> The TiVo logo should never be personified or placed in scenarios (like celebrating, cooking or skateboarding) or depicted wearing clothing or costumes (like Santa hats or Hawaiian skirts).
> Dimensional or animated versions of the TiVo logo can be used only if they have been produced and approved by TiVo.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

netringer said:


> For that matter, VHS tapes look HUGE, too.


Better find some Umatic tapes.
Better yet, some 2".


----------



## TiVoPony (May 12, 2002)

jkalnin said:


> I'd have to disagree on the rabbit ears. Now that OTA HD is popular, lots of folks are using those rabbit ears again!
> 
> Since we are laughing at our kids, mine think that their favorite shows are always on any TV whenever they want thanks to TiVo. When we go to other houses without a DVR it blows their mind that they can't just watch their favorite shows. My 4 year old just discovered commercials and had no idea what they were (growing up on TiVo+PBS). hahahaha


It's an interesting problem - we all know that new HD sets are sleeker and typically don't have rabbit ears, but when presenting that style of television as an icon, people tend to read 'computer monitor', not 'tv set'.

I don't envision the TiVo logo going widescreen though. 

Pony


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

It looks more like he swallowed an iPhone.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

will be interesting to see what people think of the icon in 20-30 years (if all goes well!).

My 8 year old called my dad the other day. Like a some older folks- he's got the most basic phone service. So no call waiting. My dad was on the phone already so my kid heard a busy signal. Apparently he NEVER heard that before- laughing! He hands me the phone- "dad something is wrong with the phone it's making a funny noise"

so will my grand children ask my kids- "dad why is the tivo guy so square and have pointy things on his head?"


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

MichaelK said:


> will be interesting to see what people think of the icon in 20-30 years (if all goes well!).
> 
> My 8 year old called my dad the other day. Like a some older folks- he's got the most basic phone service. So no call waiting. My dad was on the phone already so my kid heard a busy signal. Apparently he NEVER heard that before- laughing! He hands me the phone- "dad something is wrong with the phone it's making a funny noise"...


Wow....made me think about the last time I heard a busy signal....and I can't remember....


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

MichaelK said:


> will be interesting to see what people think of the icon in 20-30 years (if all goes well!).
> 
> My 8 year old called my dad the other day. Like a some older folks- he's got the most basic phone service. So no call waiting. My dad was on the phone already so my kid heard a busy signal. Apparently he NEVER heard that before- laughing! He hands me the phone- "dad something is wrong with the phone it's making a funny noise"
> 
> so will my grand children ask my kids- "dad why is the tivo guy so square and have pointy things on his head?"


Yes. They won't get why he's shaped that way. They'll just see it as a shape.

See if they know why you say, "_dial_ the phone."


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

MichaelK said:


> Like a some older folks- he's got the most basic phone service. So no call waiting.


I'm only 30 and I don't have call waiting. I don't like getting interrupted while I'm talking on the phone. Although I do have voice mail so if someone calls while I'm on the phone they can leave a message and I can call back when I'm done.

Then again I'm not a big phone person. I have a cell phone that only ever gets used in the car (via bluetooth) or when I'm on vacation. I have no desire to be in constant contact with everyone I know.

Dan


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

Hank said:


> It looks more like he swallowed an iPhone.


 LOL


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

netringer said:


> You want to blow his (and your) mind? Find an 8" floppy that's really why they're called floppy. I think I found one at the office and may have it stashed. THOSE THINGS ARE HUGE!
> 
> For that matter, VHS tapes look HUGE, too.


well sonny,  when I started in computers I used 8 inch floppy discs. My first real type computer job included backing up a sys360 midrange (not a game console) to reel to reel tapes and being notified when the next reel had to be put in place.
I have vivid memories of punching the hole in a Dual Density 3 1/2 inch "floppy" as I needed more than the spacious 720K the Dual density provided.

I now have an external 3 1/2 inch drive I can hook up to a parallel port if needed sitting in my - may just possibly need box. It has a nice layer of dust on it now.


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

ZeoTiVo said:


> well sonny,  when I started in computers I used 8 inch floppy discs. My first real type computer job included backing up a sys360 midrange (not a game console) to reel to reel tapes and being notified when the next reel had to be put in place.
> I have vivid memories of punching the hole in a Dual Density 3 1/2 inch "floppy" as I needed more than the spacious 720K the Dual density provided.
> 
> I now have an external 3 1/2 inch drive I can hook up to a parallel port if needed sitting in my - may just possibly need box. It has a nice layer of dust on it now.


Humph, whippersnapper. When I started I used an ASR33 teletype and punched tape....

All of which, of course, has no relation to the topic at hand....


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

RoyK said:


> Humph, whippersnapper. When I started I used an ASR33 teletype and punched tape....
> 
> All of which, of course, has no relation to the topic at hand....


Well I did use punch cards when I worked at a plumbing wholesale place but that was not as an IT guy so I didn't count it 

hey the hijack keeps the thread going at least


----------



## jkalnin (Jan 8, 2003)

You chumps keep bumping this and I'm going to have to actually put some effort into the logo at the top of the page.

That "looks like he swallow an iPhone" comment hurt my feelings 
hahaha


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> I'm only 30 and I don't have call waiting. I don't like getting interrupted while I'm talking on the phone. Although I do have voice mail so if someone calls while I'm on the phone they can leave a message and I can call back when I'm done.
> 
> Then again I'm not a big phone person. I have a cell phone that only ever gets used in the car (via bluetooth) or when I'm on vacation. I have no desire to be in constant contact with everyone I know.
> 
> Dan


you make me laugh young man (kidding)- My dad isn't all that old but he's WAY OLD on the phone. When I say "most basic" I'm not talking no voicemail or no call waiting. On his line there is no call waiting, not voicemail, not even caller ID. My folks refused to pay for tone dialing until it was mandatory (if you are 30 you might or might not even remember pulse dialing- for a time you could buy a phone with buttons but it would mimic a rotary phone- you pressed 3 and it went "duh, duh, duh" and not "beep"- during that period it was like 65 cents to enable the touch-tone- my folks wouldn't bite). So when i say 'most basic' i mean he'd prefer a tin can and string- laughing.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

ZeoTiVo said:


> well sonny,  when I started in computers I used 8 inch floppy discs. My first real type computer job included backing up a sys360 midrange (not a game console) to reel to reel tapes and being notified when the next reel had to be put in place.
> I have vivid memories of punching the hole in a Dual Density 3 1/2 inch "floppy" as I needed more than the spacious 720K the Dual density provided.
> 
> I now have an external 3 1/2 inch drive I can hook up to a parallel port if needed sitting in my - may just possibly need box. It has a nice layer of dust on it now.


you are a few years older than me I think (maybe not...)- my dad and uncle worked in the data centers at insurance companies and banks there whole lives. I remember as a boy they would take me to work and there were the reel to reel's but what was better was the year they got "the hard drives" - these big washing machine sized things- a whole room of them!- i think the room probably had the combined memory of my cell phone.

They when i was a teenager they got me an old surplus wang mini-computer (i think that's what it was called?)- a small piece of furniture with the 8 inch drive!

I still keep an internal 5 inch floppy drive on my "just in case I might need it" shelf at my office- laughing!

Again- before my time- but in the room next to the "hard drives"- there were like 4 women who just spent the whole day 'typing' the key punch cards for new programs or jobs. I remember as a boy they were just huge stacks in open sided trays and thinking "man would they be pissed if they tripped carrying all those cards and got them all mixed up" :-D - I sooo stayed away from that room!


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

MichaelK said:


> My folks refused to pay for tone dialing until it was mandatory (if you are 30 you might or might not even remember pulse dialing- for a time you could buy a phone with buttons but it would mimic a rotary phone


Those phones had a 'tone/pulse' switch.

Also, I don't think Touch Tone dialing ever became "mandatory"... it just became free.. In other words, it used to COST extra to have touch tone.

(Semi-on the old geezer topic, the only reason I have a phone line is for my Tivos to call in(*)... and that phone is on the metered plan. My phone bill was something like $7 over what I expected it to be... and it looks like that was from my S3 & TivoHD downloading updates.)

(*) I need to install dd-wrt on my wifi router someday to try to get it to connect wirelessly to the downstairs WiFi... and I even bought a S1 ethernet adapter a while ago but never hooked it up.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

mattack said:


> Those phones had a 'tone/pulse' switch.


And I can remember flipping the phone from 'tone' to 'pulse' after dialing if I needed to navigate a phone menu.

My parents though it was silly to pay a fee, however nominal, for a service (tone dialing) that existed only to make things easier for the phone company.

Heck, they didn't switch to tone dialing until they got DSL. And that was just because when I placed the install order the phone company rep mentioned that it was odd they still had pulse dialing on the line, and I said something about the silly extra fee for tone. He said they'd dropped that fee years before, so I had him go ahead and set the account to tone dialing...


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Did you know that you can pulse-dial just by tapping the hook?


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

When I first started work the place I worked at had a rotary phone system. If you dialed too fast it would do rotary arithmatic and add the numbers together dialing the wrong number.

Do they stlll sell non-touch tone phones?


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

Ahh but the phone system I used when I was growing up was the best - voice actuated. When Helen said "Number Please" all I had to say was I wanted to talk to grandma and voila! I was connected.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

RoyK said:


> Ahh but the phone system I used when I was growing up was the best - voice actuated. When Helen said "Number Please" all I had to say was I wanted to talk to grandma and voila! I was connected.


Ah yes, like the phone system my dad described from his youth. Not only was it voice dialed, but it was smart enough to know people's schedules and route calls accordingly. 

Joys of small town living.


----------

